# Pinarello Dogma Dealers



## dsires522 (Aug 19, 2007)

I am looking to buy a Dogma 60.1 does anyone know of Dealers that will sell them at a good price.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I do!


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

The Wing's Co in Hong Kong is apparently pretty cheap.


----------



## dsires522 (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks, have you purchased from them and are they reliable. Do you know any in Chicago IL


----------

